# Sixteen and hopeless already



## AnxietyPrincess (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey everyone reading this..My name is Lauren. I am currently sixteen. My freshman year I was going out with a less than good guy. I got to a point so low that I though I was clinically depressed, turns out, it was that I hate him so much. I met this oother guy that actually made me happy. No I did not cheat. We were simply friends until AFTER i broke up with "Z." Z would never leave me alone in school and would constantly text and call me. Finally i told "A" I liked him, but we both wanted to wait til summer so drama didn't start. Z started so much drama in school. My stomach hurt so bad the one day from worrying about seeing him I left school early. A and I started going out after that. (I was so done and over with Z for months so..) Since then I had bad stomach pains. At first I thought it was a virus, but it kept getting really bad. School coming up made me kinda anxious because I had a teacher that EVERYONE hated. I would be nervous every day to go to that class, so I would get sick. After about 2 months of that I all of a sudden felt 100% better. I could eat and everything. That lasted for all of a week.. :[ Since then life has been a whole lot like hell.. I would dread riding the bus to school because I would get motion sickness that would last up to about lunch time. I would wake up sick and miss the bus. Come into school late and miss the teacher's class. Then I would go see the teacher later about it and ###### because my stomach problem "was not my (coming from her mouth) problem." She would mark assignment late even when they weren't. She would talk to the class about me when I wasn't there. She would say stuff to me in front of the whole class. I would ask for work I missed and she would ###### at me and not give me all of it, but she would give it to other classmates in my class without a problem. I dreaded school. My mother had to talk to her multiple times. She was the only teacher I have evr had a problem with.I was diagnosed with IBS around March or April. I was put on Bentyl. The doctor asked me a bunch of questions. She asked me if anything traumatic or stressful has happened in my life... Well I've had more stuff than a 16 year old should handle. And she asked me what settles my stomach.. my answer: my dog. Something about being around my puppy helps calm me down. So I was diagnosed with anxiety.. I now have to go to a therapist that deals specifically with adolescents with mental "issues" that cause their IBS. The worst part of all of this is... I went from eating whatever I want and when I want to now I never eat. I eat at times and get sick multiple times from it. Or I'll go to eat and I start gagging. I get sick so often and feel so much pain. I get ###### from everyone because I have missed sooooo much school this past year, but they never see the struggle I go through day to day. Most of my friends do not understand that I am sick. They think I'm just saying ######. My boyfriend "A" is amazing. He knows I have IBS. He knows I get sick.. ALOT. He knows I am in a lot of pain for the most part. He has sat with me when I am in pain instead of going out. I couldn't ask for more. I also have a sister who has IBS, but she lives far away. My best friend is about a year older than me and more mature than most girls I know. She knows all about my stomach issues and is so understanding, but I have adults that don't believe I have IBS and that I use it for an excuse because i go out with friends, but schoool is hard. Anyone have any ideas on how to deal with this??


----------



## Demolishing-Dezz (Aug 25, 2011)

HEY! i am sixteen too! i am so sorry you have not gotten a comment email me so we can talk!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eowyne (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh dear! This is a common problem with IBS sufferers, nobody understands it. You are very lucky to have a support network around you like your bf and your best friend. Now about these adults, #### them! Honestly I mean it #### them!!! Your problems are very real and you have a real condition!!! A dehabilitating condition and whether they understand that or not is not your problem. You must eat though! Try bland foods, no pasta, only brown rice, no cream, no rich spicy foods and try to limit the grease as well - just for a little while to try and pin point whats making you sick - I'm not a doctor but I'm sure they've discussed this with you already and I'm only mentioning common trigger foods. Having missed so much school is definately going to be a problem but illness happens!!! To stop any "adults" in your school making comments have your mum write a confidential note to your head asking them to explain the situation and have them promise to keep silent for ethical reasons. Should your teacher take it upon herself to tell your class or anything like that she could be in serious trouble (And I'm extremely shocked that she isn't in serious trouble already as what she is doing is BULLYING you and I suggest you and your mother go and officially complain to the head about it and have the matter looked into!)Sod the friends that don't beleive you, they're not friends. I hope I've helped and I hope it gets better soon and get that teacher thing officialy looked into - she's caused you physical upset!!! If this were an employer you could sue!!!Anyway your not hopeless your just dealing with a difficult condition at a young age. Hope you feel better soon







X x


----------



## Demolishing-Dezz (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey i am sixteen to and i understand what you are going through if you ever need to talk to someoene you can message me


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

Nix the psychobabble b.s. And cut to the chase! Please read " Baking Soda" note, dated Nov 8, under Your Story topic. These suggestions may save you years of grief and embarrassment. One of the secrets is to minimize an acidity stomach, which often leads to an IBS episode. Best of luck. Hope it helps. Kylepa/Phoenix, Az


----------



## sjy (Nov 14, 2011)

AnxietyPrincess, I hope you are doing better and your school is doing better this year. I've been pouring over these forums today. I will probably write "my story" tomorrow, but just felt I had to write you. I had my first issues at the age of 14. I'm 51 now and boy how things have changed! I'm glad for you, and other young people, especially that there is this support group.


----------



## camillachick (Nov 19, 2011)

I remember high school and feeling rotten a lot of the time. And that was without having an illness that causes constant pain! High school can be horrible and petty. People are allowed to be awful and nothing happens to them. If you were in the real world going to a daily job, you would be able to file harassment claims against anyone that was making you feel unsafe emotionally and not respecting you as a person. If they didn't let up, eventually they'd be fired. But in schools teachers are the law of the land, have tenure and so on, and even students that bully are usually allowed to stay. At least that was how it went where I went to school. Don't give up. Keep trying to get the message out about any teacher or student that makes you feel bad about yourself. Maybe you will get some better results than I did. And remember that although it seems like a long time, eventually you will wind up spending your day someplace where people have learned to respect each other better.


----------



## AnxietyPrincess (Jul 20, 2011)

sjy said:


> AnxietyPrincess, I hope you are doing better and your school is doing better this year. I've been pouring over these forums today. I will probably write "my story" tomorrow, but just felt I had to write you. I had my first issues at the age of 14. I'm 51 now and boy how things have changed! I'm glad for you, and other young people, especially that there is this support group.


SJY,I am so happy I found this group. It makes me feel like I am not alone. Things have definatly changed.. I cannot wait for these drama filled years to be over.


----------



## AnxietyPrincess (Jul 20, 2011)

camillachick said:


> I remember high school and feeling rotten a lot of the time. And that was without having an illness that causes constant pain! High school can be horrible and petty. People are allowed to be awful and nothing happens to them. If you were in the real world going to a daily job, you would be able to file harassment claims against anyone that was making you feel unsafe emotionally and not respecting you as a person. If they didn't let up, eventually they'd be fired. But in schools teachers are the law of the land, have tenure and so on, and even students that bully are usually allowed to stay. At least that was how it went where I went to school. Don't give up. Keep trying to get the message out about any teacher or student that makes you feel bad about yourself. Maybe you will get some better results than I did. And remember that although it seems like a long time, eventually you will wind up spending your day someplace where people have learned to respect each other better.


 Camillachick,I hated school last year. Luckily the ###### of a teacher retired, but she comes back to sub. >:/ Z came back this year, but I keep my head held high because I'm better off without him. Every so often my stomach has really bad days like today, but for the most part the pain is dull anymore. (fingers crossed) Eventually, people will respect me. The teachers this year are sooo much better. The principle loves me so if I ever need anything I can go straight to him.


----------



## AnxietyPrincess (Jul 20, 2011)

Eowyne said:


> Oh dear! This is a common problem with IBS sufferers, nobody understands it. You are very lucky to have a support network around you like your bf and your best friend. Now about these adults, #### them! Honestly I mean it #### them!!! Your problems are very real and you have a real condition!!! A dehabilitating condition and whether they understand that or not is not your problem. You must eat though! Try bland foods, no pasta, only brown rice, no cream, no rich spicy foods and try to limit the grease as well - just for a little while to try and pin point whats making you sick - I'm not a doctor but I'm sure they've discussed this with you already and I'm only mentioning common trigger foods. Having missed so much school is definately going to be a problem but illness happens!!! To stop any "adults" in your school making comments have your mum write a confidential note to your head asking them to explain the situation and have them promise to keep silent for ethical reasons. Should your teacher take it upon herself to tell your class or anything like that she could be in serious trouble (And I'm extremely shocked that she isn't in serious trouble already as what she is doing is BULLYING you and I suggest you and your mother go and officially complain to the head about it and have the matter looked into!)Sod the friends that don't beleive you, they're not friends. I hope I've helped and I hope it gets better soon and get that teacher thing officialy looked into - she's caused you physical upset!!! If this were an employer you could sue!!!Anyway your not hopeless your just dealing with a difficult condition at a young age. Hope you feel better soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eowyne,Thank you so much! This year has been 200x better than last year. So far, the teacher that was bullying me retired from school, but Z did come back this year. I'm not afraid of him though. I keep my head held high and he hides his face around me. :] haha.. I tried a bunch of different stuff when it came to foods, but I did find out the closer to natural I came the better i was with my stomach. Sometimes I can stomach other things that aren't too "healthy." But what's a teen to do?!? I haven't figured out my trigger foods because something that sets it off today won't tomorrow.. ya know? But soy milk=<3<3<3 Today my stomach hass been the worst in a while.. hmm. My mom did talk to the teacher and she didnt listen and then lied to my mother. She also went to the principle and the guidance office. Now this year the principle and co principle love me. Guidance loves me. and the secretaries love me. Now I have all these connections and everyone (all my teachers and so forth..) know I have two different medical conditions that I may not be in school because of. :] Sadly I cannot sue the teacher even though she is a complete and utter ###### from heck. >:/ but I'll get further in life than she ever did.. right?? :] haha. welp email me anytime. I read my mom your comment and she loved it! Thanks so much again!


----------



## Malloriecree123 (Jun 6, 2012)

Its so nice to find another teenager dealing with the same problems! I was starting to feel like the only one!


----------

